

Play2 Simple HTTP API - etaty
https://gist.github.com/3026886

======
dinedal
Took me a bit of googling to figure out the context.

It's in reference to the Java based Play framework version 2.0.

~~~
densh
Currently it's mostly written in Scala but does support Java alongside.

------
notJim
This article should really provide some context--I have no idea what Play2 is.

~~~
CCs
<http://www.playframework.org/>

